# Do noisy tires ever get quiet again?



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought a set of Borbet wheels with nice looking 50 series tires with about 1/2 life. They look and ride great but WOW how noisy the are! I rotated them and it seemed to quiet them (by moving the sound to the front) but I wonder if they will ever quiet down or is this a sign of tread or band issues?


----------



## Steve Angry (Feb 7, 2000)

*Re: Do noisy tires ever get quiet again? (mopszy)*

Nah, most likely they will stay noisey or get noisier...
You're in Allegan? I'm in Holland. You have a 5000?
Steve


----------



## The Doc (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Do noisy tires ever get quiet again? (Steve Angry)*

Agreed, they are probably going to get louder as they age, most tires will. Is there any sign of cupping or "feathering" of the tread? What tire is it?
-Dave


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Do noisy tires ever get quiet again? (mopszy)*

Noise from tires is mostly related to the design of the tire pattern, and also to the hardness of the rubber compund. The best way to deal with this is a to go for a different brand of tire.


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Do noisy tires ever get quiet again? (Steve Angry)*

Actually it is a 200Q 20v, and I live in G.R.- Did you used to work at Betten?


----------

